# Social networking site



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Social networking for the realiy challenged








http://dpdrdisorder.org

I can't quite get into social networking myself - all that poking & visiting farms.. like Stan in that South Park episode 
Still got an account though.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah i've been lurking around there a little bit. I'm having a hard time digesting it completely. And it Seems early in the works.

Not exactly sure what I would do with it just yet. I should sign up.

Pancake. What do you get out of it? is it pretty well organized?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

pancake said:


> Social networking for the realiy challenged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I came across this website awhile ago, with the recommendation of my previous psychiatrist and was going to post a topic about it. i signed up, but don't visit the site very much. My main addiction is dpselfhelp.come









But anywho, I find it beneficial for those looking to find a psychologist/psychiatrist in their area. Click on the ''Getting Help'' tab, and scroll down to ''Finding a Therapist''. From there you can follow the instructions on how to find a doctor through the several links they have posted.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i joined this site now so what are you guys names so i can add you as friends? 
heres my link :
http://dpdrdisorder.org/profile/JemimaHolland


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Pancake. What do you get out of it? is it pretty well organized?


Not much at the moment I guess. Any social networking site I always seem to end up joining, configuring my account and then I sign out forever









Adding content might be interesting though - you never know I might even log in to this one every once in a while







I don't talk much about DP/DR in real life so I have a habit of rambling on about it online


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The site is a bit messy and it has that feel of "were beta-testing right now to see if we have the userbase to charge for the service" with the micropayment for gifts and such. My adblocking addon also picked up alot of stuff. That being said, It looks AWESOME. With this and the new Digg.com coming out soon, I might just delete my Facebook account.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Inzom said:


> With this and the new Digg.com coming out soon, I might just delete my Facebook account.


Ha. There is an adventure. Are you sure you want to delete your facebook account? Are you really sure? [..] Your account is scheduled for deletion in 300 years..
Mind you, that was last year. I am guessing they must have gotten more forthcoming with the whole deletion thing by now. Argh. Facebook.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

pancake said:


> Ha. There is an adventure. Are you sure you want to delete your facebook account? Are you really sure? [..] Your account is scheduled for deletion in 300 years..
> Mind you, that was last year. I am guessing they must have gotten more forthcoming with the whole deletion thing by now. Argh. Facebook.


And they have the "deactivation" trick that only temporarily (until you log back in) shuts down your profile!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Facebook owns *everything* you post on Facebook. And you even agree to keep this data updated or FB can terminate your account. Its all in the Terms Of Use/Terms Of Service. And there is something "wrong" with the API (Application Programming Interface) which makes it easy for anyone to even without logging in to Facebook, gather data about all users. Think about it, If you wanted to build a database of peoples interests/groups/whatever, which internetsource would you datamine. Thats right.

http://www.wordstream.com/articles/google-privacy-internet-privacy


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I finally signed up on DPDRDisorder.org.

1. I was wary cause these online sites freak me out. Everything gets connected on the internet anymore.

2. The site is still confusing to me. It might take me a bit to get used to it. Its just an overload of info and a giant stream of stuff. Gifts? why?... what? Right now I don't know what to do with it.

3. Atleast i'm "added to the list". Signing up anywhere almost feels like an online petition for the cause. How dead some of it all is is kind of saddening. The whole "Your not alone" thing becomes questionable


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> I finally signed up on DPDRDisorder.org.
> 
> 1. I was wary cause these online sites freak me out. Everything gets connected on the internet anymore.
> 
> ...


Maybe we're just all incapable of appreciating social networking sites. Not personalized enough for all that communal poking.


----------

